# Summer came. Time to go online:)



## KrzysiekDab (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am from Poland and ride for a few years. My boards are Rossignol Angus 57 and Jones Flagship 61.
I was lucky to spent the whole last winter season in Switzerland. Here is a short edit made for fun by my girlfriend and me. Hope you will like it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FB4OmdME_YM


Cheers,
Krzysiek


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hahaha! Great to see your vid, now I finally know, who's the other one with a Flagship  Seen it infront of the bar and was waiting to see who will fetch it cause I wanted to offer the owner a beer if hubby could try it for a run (my one is too short for him in his opinion) but the owner took a long rest at the bar  and I lost patience. Hoped it will reappear another day but never seen it again. How long did you stay (on other shots I recognize Zermatt?)? Was it one of the great pow days? https://www.snowboardingforum.com/western-europe/77290-easter-pow-alps.html


----------



## KrzysiekDab (Jun 18, 2013)

Great photos , I'm not sure if I see correctly but I think we have the same model (red/black bottom and wooden top)
Yeah there were many great pow days, I love Swiss Alps. However the weather was very often bad. I heard it's typical for Hasliberg region that there is often stormy and fohn comes very often.
Yes, there is a bit of Zermatt on the video , and also shot from Schilthorn and Sustenpass. Was really fun to do this vid, it refreshes good memories

I'm still in CH, living in Meiringen ( yes! I have a gondola 5min walking from my house). I plan to move somewhere to a bigger city and find a job.

How about you? Are you Swiss if I may ask?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, I have the 2013 Flagship 158 and yup, I'm Swiss, living in the capital. But we ride at Bidmi, without having to queue at your valley gondola station. 

Oh and yes, the Föhn can be a gift and curse (for others wondering what I’m talking about: the Föhn is a warm dry local fall wind with up to 60mph). Good thing: the Föhn clears the sky.


----------



## KrzysiekDab (Jun 18, 2013)

Yes, Bidmi is a perfect location to start the day. You're lucky In the village can be very crowded indeed. Do you do also some touring?


----------



## KrzysiekDab (Jun 18, 2013)

and thanks Kevin137 for embedding the video


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

KrzysiekDab said:


> Yes, Bidmi is a perfect location to start the day. You're lucky In the village can be very crowded indeed. Do you do also some touring?


Not enough. Hubby is a bit lazy and didn't like the snowshoeing :laugh: But we've done the first split board tour this season and that's definitely a huge improvement in touring. A split is on my shopping list (eyeing a Venture Zephyr) and I'll demand to use it


----------

